# Annual 2009 Mr Marv West Coast BBQ/MEET/IASCA Competition has been canceled :(



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

j/k!  More info coming soon! (Todd from IASCA, I can't find your number so please give me a call when you have a minute)


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Marv,

You just gave everyone a heart attack.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Scared me!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

heck, even I felt bummed for you guys!

Shame!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

heck, even I felt bummed for you guys!

Shame!


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

Mr Marv said:


> j/k!  More info coming soon!


Ah, yes... and so it begins!


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

Bahahahaha 

I was like awww  - then realized you might be joking - then the page loaded.

Here's what my drive would look like: http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou...84812,-118.344727&spn=21.984416,39.550781&z=5

Depending on when it is I might make the drive (I think this is the 3rd time I've said this )

No radar detector yet... much less a laser jammer or a police scanner. Otherwise I bet I could make it in under 10 hrs


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

Here's a thread from last years event for those not familiar and sorry for messing with you guys. 
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-volt-events/40828-mr-marvs-bbq.html


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Mr Marv said:


> Here's a thread from last years event for those not familiar and sorry for messing with you guys.
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-volt-events/40828-mr-marvs-bbq.html


No you're not.  I hope that I'm not out of town for the BBQ as I would really enjoy coming back for my 2nd one. And I'll even have my car with me with a working system in it!!!!!!! 

Zach

P.S. If you need anything Marv, I'm willing to help as much as possible just like last year. So don't hesitate to let me know if there is anything I can do.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

I think I started to cry ..... then I laughed, then I cried.....then I was mad....... then I was tired..... Marv, that is not nice


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

fredridge said:


> I think I started to cry ..... then I laughed, then I cried.....then I was mad....... then I was tired..... Marv, that is not nice


ditto 


still pissed though........farker Marv!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

cant wait for the finalized date Marv, i am acutally going to book my long waited vacation around it depend on the date so i can be there for sure


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

LOL.
Marv, you are too cruel... too cruel! 
I have no doubt this year's will be better than ever!


----------



## SublimeZ (Jan 28, 2008)

simplicityinsound said:


> cant wait for the finalized date Marv, i am acutally going to book my long waited vacation around it depend on the date so i can be there for sure


Me too!


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Yeah, I need the date as I have 4 business trips that I have to plan around this BBQ.  I don't want to miss this!!

Zach


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

No date just yet but most likely June or July again.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

yeah, my planned vacation is sometime in early or late july hehe, one full week menaing tow weekends gone...so i gotta plan carefully


----------



## norcalsfinest (Aug 30, 2008)

can't wait. this will be my first of many i hope


----------

